# Van organizational skills



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 2500 express. I have Adrian steel shelving. I have to units on one side and another on the sliding door side. I have rearranged my van so many times I'm really getting tired of it. 
I have made many attempts to organize it in such away that I think I have it right, but, then the scope of work changes where I'm doing the same things over and over, that I'm constantly always changing it to adapt to the type of work that I presently am doing. 
Is their a master plan in the way a van should be organized. Is their a common way that the majority use. Every time I'm at the supply house someone always seems to pull up with a outrageously organized van. Now I do have the shorter van, but, I have seen some guys stick twice as much as what I have and still manage to keep things organized. 
I would love to hear your thoughts and ideas if possibly maybe I'm missing a certain storage unit that I should get. Also, please help with also posting pics of the interior of your van. 

Need HELP!!
Sal


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Your van looks good no matter what you do a van has limits and doing a large verity of jobs creates a mess.

Some guys spend a lot of time at the end of the day everything exactly where it should go others like my self throw everything in the truck untill it is a big mess and you get sick of it.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Yours looks like mine, except I like your wire rack. See 220's van. Best organization I've seen yet.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I suggest both playing insane amounts of tetris and joining a working band for quite a few years. Both of those qualities combined will teach you how to cram an ungodly amount of crap into your van.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, member "220/221", kills all of our organization skills combined. I'm trying to build something similar. He has a box van though. Ill try to post one of the pics here if I can. 

Can't post from my phone so..

Check out this thread

"let's see the work truck pics.."


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

This is as good as it gets.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is as good as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13538





mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 13539


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 13540


Damn.....and i thought my truck looked trashed at times.:laughing:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

This is my van.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> This is my van.


 love the bit holders...i keep meaning to do that im my rig... Ive got to may big ones now and they clank around on the shelves..drives me nuts...


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I remodeled my van about a year ago and have about twice as much stuff in mine as you do in yours. I'll see about some pictures sometime next week. It is very custom and starts with a conduit rack on the floor. It is filled to the roof and organized.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice set-up Red. I really like the side windows. I rarely see that.


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

Had a director that got PO'd because my van looked like the worst of these pics. He got "reassigned" and I still have a messy van. I win!


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

*for what it's worth.....*

10-23-08 12:10 PM post #57

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=105612&page=6

post #57....

i'm not bothering to repost it... it's what i use for work.

some changes that have come and gone.... but it's substantially
the same now.

a couple years ago, i added a banks IQ unit with a economind chipset,
that gives me 100 hp & 150 ft/lbs over stock.
milage is 12~13 around town, and 22~23 highway, with 10,500#
of rolling weight.

the alarm system was freshened up with a viper remote start
with the iphone app, and a special "you aren't getting this van"
enhancement. 

engine just got gone thru at 91,000 miles. for those of you with a
ford 6.0 turbo diesel, the key words EGR cooler, oil cooler, ARP head
studs, bulletproof diesel, and >$10,000 should explain that.

i just picked up a billet vacuum pump and a reservoir, as i had
the OEM vacuum pump go south once, and have no desire for a
repeat performance. if it fails, 5 tons without vacuum assist is
largely unstoppable.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

When working for yourself I see nothing wrong with a messy van, its your business and you can use it the way you want. I demand that our guys keep thei vans at least presentable. Sometimes a customer or other onlooker will make a judgement on the company or electrician based on how clean their van is. A very messy van can lead to termination for more extreme cases.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll organize my truck when I retire...and sell all the chit in it....I try but I just don't have the time....I keep it sorta managable..I can find my coffee..that counts right:blink:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

FulThrotl said:


> 10-23-08 12:10 PM post #57
> 
> http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=105612&page=6
> 
> ...


Wow! Do you have a rack on it? Didn't look like it from the pics. Looks like you have LOTS of stuff in there!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Some quick pics from my build, I'll take a few tomorrow of the finished product.

empty











starting shelving











one shelf in




















2 in










some others












a little messy but added a vice and some more material


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion that I don't like vans and I really don't like working out of one. I'd much rather use a box truck of something a lot bigger, but they don't work so well in the city environments I'm in.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> Wow! Do you have a rack on it? Didn't look like it from the pics. Looks like you have LOTS of stuff in there!


no outside rack... i have 3 clip on ones if i need them, but they
are seldom used. i have a 6' little giant on the passenger side,
and a 4' little giant across the back, behind the pull outs. i seldom
need more than that.

seems tuffy products has changed their setup, and now offer two
drawer boxes.... if i had it to do over, i'd use a 8' x 14" deep
and 8' x 10" deep, with a 8' bed pull out on top... they don't seem
to be offering the aluminum ones any more, having gone for steel
instead.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

FulThrotl said:


> 10-23-08 12:10 PM post #57
> 
> http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=105612&page=6
> 
> ...


The 6.0 powerstroke has had issues since early production.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Would any of you recommend install a very large pullout storage bin on the floor of the van.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Would any of you recommend install a very large pullout storage bin on the floor of the van.


I would and I happen to have one that I;d like to unload. :thumbsup:


It's this one..


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I would and I happen to have one that I;d like to unload. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's this one..


So based on your remaks I assume your not quite pleased with it. WHY ??


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> So based on your remaks I assume your not quite pleased with it. WHY ??


Actually the opposite. It's great. Just not needed for the truck I have now. You can free up a lot of shelf space by putting smaller stuff in this thing. It holds quite a bit.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Would any of you recommend install a very large pullout storage bin on the floor of the van.


I have some of the American Van aluminum drawer units and recommend them. Great for the small parts...connectors, breakers, testers, tools, boxes & covers.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Tiger said:


> I have some of the American Van aluminum drawer units and recommend them. Great for the small parts...connectors, breakers, testers, tools, boxes & covers.


I mounted the 3 drawer unit between the seats in my van. Great for paperwork, office supplies and small items.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The key is to to make use of every cubic inch and prioritize. We use a LOT of small materials in our line of work. They don't necessarily take up a lot of space but you need to be able to acess them quickly in order to be productive.

This pic is a good example of wasted space. Although it's clean and organized, you could get 3X as much stuff in the space. If the shelves and bins were 16" instead of 12", that gives you another 25% without infringing at all on access. Fill in the space between the shelves and you could double it. Properly dividing the bins will also create lots of space.















Mt set ups were easier because I have a lot of room to work with. 






















In a small van, you will have to limit your stock more than I do. For example, in one 4"x16" bin, I stock about 50 EMT connectors and couplings. You would be able to fit a handfull of 1/2", 3/4" and 1" connectors and couplings in the same bin.









I utilize "milk" crates to contain larger items, building dividers as necessary.









Again, in a smaller van, you probably would only stock a handful of each type of box. We might go thru 10 single gang plastic boxes in a day so I made room for plenty.

I also use the crates to contain wire.









.


> Would any of you recommend install a very large pullout storage bin on the floor of the van.


The pullout style floor boxes do offer a lot of dividable and accessible space but they weigh a ton and shrink your already tight headroom. Also, the $800 to $1K cost is a drawback. I would pass on it.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

I'd get a divider for that van. Last thing you want to do is brake hard cause someone cuts you off and have everything slam into the dash/you


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> The 6.0 powerstroke has had issues since early production.


yep... three main ones... EGR cooler, oil cooler, and those damn
head bolts.

the fix for the egr and oil coolers is here:
http://www.bulletproofdiesel.com/product_p/fully bullet proof kit 6.0l.htm

the fix for the sucky head bolts is an ARP head stud kit.
http://www.amazon.com/Ford-Diesel-Powerstroke-ARP-Studs/dp/B005DSLTYU

$3k for the whole pile of stuff, then the labor and other stuff to
do it right was another $7k... there are a bunch of "while you are at it"
parts that need to be looked at... stuff that while not expensive, if you
have it go poop on you, the labor to get to it and fix it is horrific.
i also opted for $1,200 for stellite valve seats, and head rebuild.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

220/221 said:


> The key is to to make use of every cubic inch and prioritize. We use a LOT of small materials in our line of work. They don't necessarily take up a lot of space but you need to be able to acess them quickly in order to be productive.
> 
> This pic is a good example of wasted space. Although it's clean and organized, you could get 3X as much stuff in the space. If the shelves and bins were 16" instead of 12", that gives you another 25% without infringing at all on access. Fill in the space between the shelves and you could double it. Properly dividing the bins will also create lots of space.
> 
> ...


I'm in awe with how organized your box truck is and it's simplicity of good use of milk crates. Now that's what I call organized. Also, is the box truck your only vehicle ?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> I'd get a divider for that van. Last thing you want to do is brake hard cause someone cuts you off and have everything slam into the dash/you


If I install it I will have to modify it so I can accommodate 10' lengths of conduit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

220/221 said:


> The key . . . is stealing blue masking tape from the painters to make labels with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed it for you


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

FulThrotl said:


> yep... three main ones... EGR cooler, oil cooler, and those damn
> head bolts.
> 
> the fix for the egr and oil coolers is here:
> ...


I got lucky with the 7.3 in it last production year. had the DP Tuner for a while but the extra horsepower combined with my driving habits destroyed any hopes of good MPGs.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

funny how the dairy industry has helped the construction industry so much..not that i have any laying around....:whistling2:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I'm in awe with how organized your box truck is and it's simplicity of good use of milk crates. Now that's what I call organized. Also, is the box truck your only vehicle ?


He has a few of those. :notworthy:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> is the box truck your only vehicle ?


Three are set up identically for general service work and the bucket truck is strictly for lighting.





















> The key . . . is stealing blue masking tape from the painters to make labels with.


Heh heh. My temp labels are *still* in place :jester:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

220, the racks did not come that way did they? Did you have someone make them for you? Between you and MD I am seriously thinking of a set-up like that!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I could never find anything that was efficient enough so I always built my own stuff. Once I found the proper bins from Global Industries, it was easy.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I could never find anything that was efficient enough so I always built my own stuff. Once I found the proper bins from Global Industries, it was easy.


You don't mind if I copy you brilliance do you?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Would any of you recommend install a very large pullout storage bin on the floor of the van.


I am begging for one in my service truck.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

electrictim510 said:


> You don't mind if I copy you brilliance do you?


I'd be honored.

Get the appx 16' deep bins from globalindustries. Use 1/2" osb/ply for bin shelves. Use 1" angle for the front cleat. This will give you a stop for the bins. Cut the shelves @ 16" deep. Use 1/2" sq tubing for the vertical supports. Leave 17" between the vert supports for 3 bins. I spaced my bin shelves at 7". 
Use 1x2 for the back cleats (if you have ply backing) 


Use 1/4 x 20 bolts/nuts for bin/crate front to back stops, placed in line with the vert supports, toward the back of the shelf.

For crate shelves, the depth is 20", the vert supports are 3/4" aq tubing and leave 40.5" spacing for 3 crates. The crates require a pair of 1/4 20 stop bolts, lined up with the vert supports.

For heavier duty shelves, use 3/4 ply/osb and 1.25" angle.

Self tap screw everything together and tack weld after it's completely installed.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I'd be honored.
> 
> Get the appx 16' deep bins from globalindustries. Use 1/2" osb/ply for bin shelves. Use 1" angle for the front cleat. This will give you a stop for the bins. Cut the shelves @ 16" deep. Use 1/2" sq tubing for the vertical supports. Leave 17" between the vert supports for 3 bins. I spaced my bin shelves at 7".
> Use 1x2 for the back cleats (if you have ply backing)
> ...


Fantastic! Thanks a bunch. You use Isuzu NPRs right? Not sure wich box van ill be using yet..


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

We started with Isuzus then switched to Ford.


Bad idea.



The boxes are from different manufacturers, maybe in CA? I see a crapload of them being installed somewhere just across the border on I-10.


Next time I _think _I am going to pull the boxes off and install them on new chassis.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> I would and I happen to have one that I;d like to unload. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> It's this one..


I suppose that wouldn't work very well in the city either. Too many morons parking 6" from the rear bumper. :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Look at that SE Cable all ready to go! :thumbup:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

220/221 said:


> We started with Isuzus then switched to Ford.
> 
> Bad idea.
> 
> ...


So how do the Isuzu's perform vs. Ford?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

220, your setup is kickass!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> So how do the Isuzu's perform vs. Ford?


Well, just consider that Isuzu still makes the cabover trucks and has been for several decades now, while Ford entered and exited the cabover market fairly rapidly. I think that's all you need to know.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Well, just consider that Isuzu still makes the cabover trucks and has been for several decades now, while Ford entered and exited the cabover market fairly rapidly. I think that's all you need to know.


 
This ^


Fuel injectors started failing at 20K miles . They warranteed one truck but we have been fighting over the other one for months.

$800 Fuel pump failed at 30K miles. They wouldn't warranty it. 

Ford=scumbags


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

220/221 said:


> This ^
> 
> 
> Fuel injectors started failing at 20K miles . They warranteed one truck but we have been fighting over the other one for months.
> ...


yeah. what he said....

which money pit... er, motor are you fighting over?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

FulThrotl said:


> yeah. what he said....
> 
> which money pit... er, motor are you fighting over?


I don't remember. It is (was) a brand new design, a 6 cyl diesel.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I don't remember. It is (was) a brand new design, a 6 cyl diesel.



I think it's a 4.5 liter diesel that International makes (or made.) They had so many problems with their diesels in small trucks that Ford dropped them as an engine supplier.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my van. American Van aluminum drawers and a bottom conduit rack.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Tiger said:


> This is my van. American Van aluminum drawers and a bottom conduit rack.


Very nice. Box van?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Very nice. Box van?


Chevy Express 2500 Extended. The extended allows enough length for the 10' conduit. The left picture is the rear, the right picture is the side.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tiger said:


> This is my van. American Van aluminum drawers and a bottom conduit rack.


Now that is a van to like. Looks like you never have to crawl in there for anything. From the pics it looks like you used a bunch of 1/2 ply and 2x4s to make custom shelving. Is that right?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks heavy. Wood adds weight fast.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone here have any setup pics for enclosed utility body trucks I have a Knapheide 
That I am trying to organize. It is the van version of Electricmanscott's big red.

Hey Scott got any interior pics of yours?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm all set if a hockey game breaks out.


----------



## vinroc (Feb 15, 2010)

*Box trucks*

What is the deminsions of your box trucks?


220/221 said:


> Three are set up identically for general service work and the bucket truck is strictly for lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

electrictim510 said:


> Looks heavy. Wood adds weight fast.


400 pounds of wood
400 pounds of aluminum drawers
400 pounds of conduit, and
2,000 pounds capacity for the little stuff.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

vinroc said:


> What is the deminsions of your box trucks?


7'H x 16'D 

Width is ???? 

There is just over 4' of open floor so I'd guess the width at 70"?


----------

